

Outliners & Programming - raganwald
http://davewiner.userland.com/outlinersProgramming

======
rman666
Yeah, well, it doesn't do much good in 2009 if you are on Windows (or if you
have to use Windows at work). I used ThinkTank and More all the time in the
1980s (yes, I used a Mac back then - and I still do now at home at times).
Now, I'd love to use an outliner like OmniOutliner (true outliner with
multiple columns), but there isn't anything I can find (by the way, I want it
as a desktop app, not on the web, sorry). It's a shame because my brain thinks
in hierarchies a lot. It seems so strange that there are many good outliners
for Mac, but none for Windows. Why is that?

~~~
raganwald
MS Word has an outlining mode, and since it dominates the Windows ecosystem,
there's very little economic incentive to build a world-class dedicated
outliner.

I still love MORE as well :-)

------
raganwald
Dave Winer's recollections of inventing an entire new category of software
while embroiled in Silicon Valley's early startup culture.

------
bayareaguy
I use TreePadLite[1] on Windows (and JreePad[2] everywhere else) whenever I
need to make a simple hierarchical document to serve as input to a template
engine or code generator. It's not open source but the interface is intuitive
and the document format is trivial to parse and transform.

1 - <http://www.treepad.com/treepadfreeware/>

2 - <http://jreepad.sourceforge.net/>

